# Godin Core CT design change



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I noticed that Godin have changed the body design of their Core CT from last year's very Gibsonesque back to a more Godinesque design. I wonder if they got pressure? Does that make the 2015 models "lawsuit era", meaning they'll be worth big bucks in 2056?

2015-









2016-


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought I noticed something like that but dismissed it when I saw it. That new design destroys any GAS I was building for that model! I really liked the 2015 design. It had a much more comfortable feel than a Gibby. Though subtle the 2016 change just kills it for me aesthetically. Oh well, I don't need any more GAS anyway.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

They are great guitars. I'm trying to find a 2015 model with humbuckers to go with my p90 version.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I actually prefer the 2016 version because the upper bout shape brings it closer to Godin's historical DNA... like the SD, LG, Exit 22, Radiator, Triumph, etc. lines.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Think I saw one of these at L&M today. It was over $1600.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

That's a lot of bread for a Core. I thought the Core line was supposed to be Godin's budget tier of set-neck guitars?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

fretzel said:


> Think I saw one of these at L&M today. It was over $1600.


That was likely the "Summit" series. They're a fair bit more spendy than the Core series. 

http://www.godinguitars.com/godinsummithb_41657.html


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh geez, why did I go look at that Godin sit???? Kinda dig this.........

http://www.godinguitars.com/godinpassioncustom_swampash_41404_41398.html

Whatever I saw had P-Rails in it. Same headstock as Core/Summit


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

That would have been the Icon Convertible, I think. I'd love one of those myself. The Icon line is their top-shelf set-neck line.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

As long as they dont mess with this one


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

That's one serious-looking machine.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Maxer said:


> That would have been the Icon Convertible, I think. I'd love one of those myself. The Icon line is their top-shelf set-neck line.



Good chance that is it. Nice looking guitar.


----------



## xinu (Jan 23, 2014)

Retail on the 2015 Core CTs was $895. I heard there was a overall price increase for Godin products in early '16.
Had the '15 Core CT P90 for a few weeks but SD bridge P90 was way too hot for me.


----------

